# FRAPS error :(



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, I am having some trouble with FRAPS. I just purchased it and I wanted to start recording some clips from a game I play. I set everything up and started recording. Everything went fine for the whole time I was filming. But then when I tried to stop the recording my game froze for about 7 seconds and fraps closed... When I tried to watched my saved clip windows media player said there was an error with the file. This happens every time I try and record. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would say the freezing of the game, would just be from you telling the program to stop recording, and I would say that is normal of the program to close when you press stop.

What file extension are they saved as?
What media player are you using?
What does the error message say?


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

the errors says "fraps.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows. You will need to restart the program.

An error log is being created"

the media player is windows media player 9

and the extention, not sure what that is but its being saved to C:\fraps


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The video extension used by Fraps is AVI.

Which version of Fraps do you have installed? Version 2.8.2 (Dec'06) fixed the '_crash on Fraps exit'_ bug, and the latest 2.9.1 (released last week) fixes '_numerous crash and compatibility_' problems and adds support for Vista and DirectX10.

What graphics card and driver do you have?


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the latest version 2.9.1... And the video driver I'm using is well not updated at all, so I'll get on that right away. Still looking for the latest driver, I want to do this right. If you haven't noticed I'm not that technically smart.

Thanks again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Tell us what card you've got so we can recommend the best driver. The latest one is not always the best or most compatible.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry, ATI ALL-IN-Wonder 9600 SERIES


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Catalyst Software Suite v6.2* for the 9600, Win2000

Follow these *instructions* carefully to uninstall your current driver before installing the new one. This is to prevent system file conflicts.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome, I have the Top one installed and running. The Catalyst Software Suite. Do I need the other download?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Normally I'd say don't bother with it, but as you're having problems with media files, it might be worth trying and won't do any harm either way. Remember to reboot after installing.

This will bring your drivers and ATI software up to date, but may not fix the problem with Fraps crashing. Let us know how you get on and we'll try something else if this doesn't fix it.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sure thing, thanks again for all the help. I'll try some recording and tell you how it comes out.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

I still get the same error when i try to stop recording with fraps. =(


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What are your settings in the Fraps Options 'Movies' tab?


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

save in C:\Fraps
capture hotkey= \
Half-size
30 fps
and I don't have record sound checked
the No cursor option isn't checked 
and the No sync option isn't checked


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you see the saved video file in the save directory? Does it have an AVI extension? Can it be played in Media Player?


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes i can see it. I can't say i know what an AVI extension is, and no i can't play the file


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What size is the recorded video file?

Drag the video file from Explorer into *GSpot* to see if you have the correct codec installed. Codecs encode and decode videos and other media files, so if you don't have the correct one for Fraps or it is corrupt, this could cause the game to crash.

Which game are you trying to record? There may be a patch for it. Do you only have this problem with the one game?

Fraps uses it's own special codec called FPS1 which is installed with the program and is not normally found on Windows. If this is causing the problem, try reinstalling Fraps to fix the FPS1 codec, then reboot and try recording again.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

It says it is corrupt. I'm going to reinstall now.


----------



## Notsure104 (Jul 17, 2007)

I am trying to record world of warcraft, I'm sorry I didn't look at the file size before I reinstalled..


----------

